# Elysium Squad IC



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2005)

[Sblock]This is the IC thread for Nonlethal Force's Elysium Squad game.  As the game begins the players are Bront, Eluvan, Engrishonly, Fenris, Ferrix, and JonnyFive.[/Sblock]

“Good Morning,” begins one of the highest ranking priests of Pelor in the land.  “I am glad that you all have answered my summons. Your god smiles down upon you and lights your path.”  As those gathered take their places around the central table at the speaker’s gesture, the one who addressed the party continues to stand.

Looking around the room, it appears that there is a rather eclectic arrangement of people sitting around the long, heavy, and near rectangular wooden table.  There is a heavy bent towards people who are used to fighting in close quarters combat.  There is at least one who seems to prefer sneaking around and using a bow.  There are even a few who look as though they are quite accustomed to dipping their hands into the well of arcane and divine energies.  The armor types vary greatly on those who have gathered.  The weapon choices vary even more.  But there is one thing that is constant about everyone in this meeting: The table.

The party sits around the famed Table of Truth.  For worshippers of Pelor, this item is one of legends.  Alliances have been signed over this table.  Peace has been achieved over this table.  Pacts of protection and defense have been agreed upon in this table’s presence.  It is the only place in the kingdom where it is impossible to disguise an identity.  The table itself is a highly magical item, as are the chairs in which the party sits.  Inscribed upon the table surface is the Holy Image of the Shinning One.  One ray of light extends outward from the image of the Shinning One toward each chair.  These rays react to anyone who sits in the chair belonging to the proper ray.  Any person who does not have good in their heart and who tries to approach a chair and sit in it is immediately expelled from the chair, projected backwards a minimum of twenty feet – or the nearest wall.  Additionally, if a person with an evil heart takes the chair, the tip of the associated ray explodes with a burst of holy radiance that damages only people with evil in their heart.  The table and all good people around it are not harmed in any way by this burst of radiant energy.  

However, the table has several other additional effects.  For those who follow Pelor, the ray glows with a warm yellow hue.  For those who worship Bahamut, Syreth, or Pholtus the ray glows a muted yellow.  For those who follow Altua, Heironeous, or Moradin the ray glows a muted dark green.  For those who follow Delleb, Cyndor, or Boccob the ray glows a muted blue.  For those who follow Rao, Yondalla, Garl Glittergold, or Corellon Larenthian the ray glows a muted orange.  For those who follow Ehlonna, Wastri, or Bralm the ray glows a muted light green.  For those who follow Kord, Valkar, Konkresh, or Telchur the ray glows a muted purple.  For those who follow Halmyr, St. Cuthbert, or Joramy the ray glows a muted red.  For those who follow Lirr, Tritherron, Wee Jas, or Istus the ray glows a muted tan. For those who follow Osprem, Celestian, Farlanghn, or Mouqul the ray glows a muted pink. For those who follow Geshtai, Obad-hai, or Procan the ray glows a muted light gray. For those who follow Lyris, Xan Yae, Zuoken, or Olidammara the ray glows a muted dark gray.  In this manner, nobody who gathers around this table can deceive each other in their heart’s desire or their religious faith.

Right now, all of the rays but one around the table glow with a warm yellow hue.  In addition to the rays that are glowing, any contact that is made by a person sitting around the table with the top of the table – whether elbow, hand, etc – also causes the table to mimic the warm yellow glow effect directly beneath the area of contact and outside the area for one inch.  

Currently, the lone ray on the table that does not glow is associated with the speaker, who is still currently standing.  On account of the rest of the rays that are glowing, the table radiates with pleasant and mild warmth.

“You may call me Glammerdell.  I am Pelor’s third.  I am subject to Pelor himself, Janis the Prime, and Erythisonestai – Pelor’s second.  I have called you here to present you with an opportunity to strike fear into the heart of evil like you have never been able to before.  I ask that you hold your questions until the end.”

Glammerdell appears to be most likely half-elf by birth.  His ears do have a slight point; but the fact that the Elven name Erythisonestai rolled off of his tongue as if it was his native tongue tells more than his face ever could.  As he takes his chair, the ray associated with his chair illuminates the same warm glow as the ray associated with everyone else around the table.

Glammerdell smiles with a smile that is usually used by a father or mother looking down upon a child they are most proud of.  “Pelor has need of your services.  The kingdom of Barghost and King Sigfried have need of your services.  The Confederacy of Tongra and the Alliance of Fenneress have need of your services.  The holy ones who struggle against the infidel plagues that boil through Quehalost have need of your services.  And your task is simple.”

Glammerdell leans forward and props his elbows on the table.  The place where Glammerdell’s elbows touch the table illuminate on contact with the same warm yellow glow.  The rustle of his chainmail armor echoes through the high vaulted ceiling.  “If you accept this quest, you will need to leave immediately.  Our Holy Eminence plans to send an invasion force through the land of the Confederacy of Tongra as well as the land of the Alliance of Fenneress.  We already have their permission to do so.  We also have obtained promises of financial, material, and physical support in the form of reinforcements from the countries through which we plan to march.  Lest any of you be concerned, we will still maintain the protection of our own border from each of these countries.  But our Holy Eminence and Janis the Prime believe that Pelor has called them to bring light into the darkness of Quehalost.  It is time to send the evil which boils forth back into the hell from which it comes.  But to do that, we need advance scouts.  We need brave soldiers who do not fear the evil of a foreign realm.  We need soldiers who look to take the fight onto the enemies’ land rather than constantly defending our own land from them.  We need soldiers who are capable of going into a foreign land and destroying everything they can get their hands on while collecting information for the main invasion force.  And that is why we have called upon you.  Each of you possesses a unique gift to allow you to stand against the foe.  Together, it is Pelor’s belief that you can overcome.  Together, you will be the first beacon of light into the darkness of Quehalost.  You will be transported to a location just on the Fenneress side of the Fenneress-Quehalost border.  From there on, you will be on your own.”

Glammerdell smiles one last time.  “There is a tale that I will tell.  There are supposedly six portals that lead into the hells beyond the edges of this world.  If these portals can be overcome, the enemy will be greatly weakened and they will be unable to reinforce their lines so easily.  While you collect information and destroy what evil you can, should you be given the opportunity to destroy one of these portals you must risk the effort.  But be warned.  With each portal that is removed, the enemies pouring through the remaining portals will grow stronger.  They fight amongst each other – and with each enemy that is removed, that is one less source of conflict against which they must fight.  But the portals are the key.  For each portal that you can silence, you will have accomplished the greatest victory of all the war.  If you can silence all the portals, your names will be added to Fortress of the Sun and you will sit beside Pelor for eternity when the Shinning One calls you home.  This is not merely a blessing.  This is a promise from Pelor himself.”

Glammerdell allows a time for questions to be asked by all who have gathered.  Once all questions have been answered Glammerdell begins again.

Glammerdell’s expression turns considerably grave.  “If your faith is strong and you accept Pelor’s mission, then step into the circle of light.  Do not allow your doubts to form on your lips, merely follow Pelor’s guidance.”

Glammerdell gestures to an area of the room that has an engraving identical to that which is on the table.  Surrounding the image of Pelor is a circle that exudes with a strong magical glow.  It appears as though three people can occupy the circle at a time.

_…To Be Continued_

[Sblock]Please do not post in this thread until the second part of this post is added.  Any questions that would be asked of Glammerdell should be asked in the OOC thread before the game begins.  The actual game will begin after the party has been successfully teleported.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2005)

_... Opening Post Continued._

Glammerdell pronounces one final blessing upon the group.  "May Pelor's light guide your way into the moral darkness you are to encounter." 

As the first three adventurers step into the area of the circle, those outside the circle see great flames rise up from the circle engraved in the floor.  The flames reach up at least 10 feet into the air, last for a mere five or six seconds, and magically die down as quickly as they came.  The first three to step into the circle were gone!

From inside the circle, the three adventurers saw the room take on an amber tint which grew in intensitry until the only thing that was capable of being perceived was a solid wall of amber light.  At the moment when objects outside the circle could no longer be perceived, the amber light dissapeared and the first party could see that they were no longer in Barghost.

As the next group entered the circle, the same effects occurred.  The party that had already transported saw the flames mysteriously rise up from the ground about 10 feet away from their current location and then die down.  Inside the flames were the next group of the party.  This process continued until all were present at the new location.

Looking around, the party stood about a quarter day's journey from a mountainous passageway to the west.  The early morning smoke of a small town's collection of chimneys can be seen at about an equal distance back to the east.  The party currently stands on a small grassy meadow that rises just slightly above the nearby forrest.  The sun is just beginning its ascent into the sky, and the warmth of the rays has not quite reached the air in spite of the fact that the sun has just now crept over the horizon.

Looking west once more, the party can discern several mountaintops that appear to have imposing faces.  Between the mountain peaks it appears as though there are places where passage may be easier.  There appears to be an accumulation of snow on the higher of the peaks.

[Sblock]Those with approved characters (noted in the OOC thread) please feel free to post at your leisure.  Unless things are different than your description in the RG thread, there is no real need to post your description - people can go there to find that out.  Please remember to use colors for speech.  Also, if you want to include the roll modifiers for any checks/actions you want to do, please note those in Sblocks.  Other than that - just have fun![/Sblock]

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin instantly recognizes the setting, but not this exact place.  It is Fenneress - with Quehalost looming closely to the west.  Goldcastle is most likely the town out of which the smoke is rising into the sky, although since it is a clear day there is the possibility it might even be Luthersville - although highly unlikely.

Yavarin would be aware of three passages into Quehalost from here:

The first one, and most frequently traveled, is up over one of the higher peaks.  This passage will take nearly a week to pass, but it's elevation causes it to be by far the safest from any threats except the weather.  It is very rare that a party passing along this path encounters anything more threatening that freezing temperatures.

The second one, and safest from the weather, leads straight into one of the more shallow mountains and out the other side.  This pass usually takes 2 to 3 days to negotiate through to Quehalost.  Nearly half of all parties traveling along this passageway encounter some resistance from natural predators living among the warmer caverns.  (The caves are heated by a molten heat source deep inside the mountain - but as of yet these mountains have not become volcanoes.)  For the most part these caverns are fairly easy to negotiate, but that means that predators find them easy as well.  There is a small percent (1 traveling group out of 20) that runs into a more seriously organized threat - usually in the form a band of gnolls who are slightly more intelligent than normal.  However, there is one worse threat, and that threat is unknown in its source.  It is merely noted that 1 in 50 parties that travel this path do not return - ever.

The third path is another overland path through a valley created between two mountains.  This path is by far the quickest path (passable in a day and a half) - but it leads through several switchback mountain passes that are prone to resistance - often organized.  Ogres have been known to hunt along the passes.  Nearly 5 out of every 6 parties that are forced into using this path for the necessity of speed encounter resistance from the ogres.  Even more than the ogres, however, are rumors that even a white dragon has been known to hunt along this pass.  A surprising 1 out of every 10 parties have spotted the dragon above.  The larger the party, the more likely the dragon is capable of spotting the party as well.[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Brother Ray turns towards the sun and takes a deep breath.  "Pelor's light shines down yet again to bring life to those under it, even in this desolate place.  We simply must help it penetrate these dark lands."

Ray looks around, gathering in his surroundings, pondering what he's gotten himself into, and says a silent prayer for guidance.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 28, 2005)

'Well said Brother' voiced a small aetos, as he readied his mace and shield 'I think perhaps it would be good if we introduced ourselfs, I am Geeo vec-Gooa, Holy Warrior of our Lord Pelor. I will also save you the time of my full name, as I am sure that you all wish a turn some time this year.'


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 28, 2005)

Cassient arrives at his location wide-eyed with excitement and quickly takes in the surroundings, raising his face up to the sky for a moment and taking a deep breath of the cool morning air. He then steps back a couple of paces to give some room to whoever might follow him, and looks around once more. "Nature has the same beauty even here. There's hope for the place yet," he muses softly, half to himself. He then turns to his new companions and gives a small, humble bow. "A fine idea," he nods to Geeo. "Cassient is my name. I'm..." he pauses momentarily, realising he'd never really tried to define himself in such terms before. "An arcanist," he decides, with a wry smile that has just enough of an air of self-mockery to  excuse any pretentions in the title.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

"I am Brother Ray, a simple wanderer."  Says the robed man.  "You may simply call me Ray if you wish."


----------



## engrishonly (Nov 28, 2005)

*Eva of the Lilies*

After many months of seclusion by the priesthood of Pelor while her odd claims were questioned, and a lifetime of never having traveled further than Nichols before answering the summons for this holy battle, the young woman is rather shy and remains quietly deferential as the others introduce themselves.

She hefts the spear in her hand with a measure of uncertainty, and looks up at the simple sun-pendant near its tip. _"You will guide my hand..."_, she whispers into the air, facing towards the sun.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I am Brother Ray, a simple wanderer."  Says the robed man.  "You may simply call me Ray if you wish."




OOC:You can call me Ray, or you can call me Jay, or you can call me Johnny or you can call me Sonny, or you can call me RayJay, or you can call me RJ...    


Yavarin has his back to the others, studying the terrain while flashes of amber light flicker behind him. "My name is Yavarin" he says stoically. "Once all have arrived we can decide upon our course"

OOC: I am stalling just a bit for Ferrix.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Brother Ray looks around at his companions and nods.  He turns to see the young woman facing the sun and holding her pendant.  "And what might you be called young lady?"

OOC: I half though you were going at 'you can call me Al'.  At least you didn't suggest calling him BJ


----------



## engrishonly (Nov 29, 2005)

*Eva of the Lilies*

Her conscious mind brought back to her present company by the sound of someone directly addressing her, Eva turns to the robed man and says, "I am Eva..."

Her eyes then peer over Brother Ray's shoulder at nothing in particular, and she continues, "Pelor sent me here on a mission... sent _us_ all here to cleanse this land, and to spread the light of the Undying Sun. _And we will..._" (She says the last part with an unusual ferocity)

Then she looks down uncomfortably at her gleaming suit of half-plate armor. In a barely audible voice, she whispers to herself, "Do I have this on right? I think so..."

OOC: Stalling for time? Yippee


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

"I know not Eva, for I find the weight of such things to confining." says Brother Ray.  "But I am sure you will find how it suits you best."

A soft, holy glow envelops Brother Ray as he smiles.  It is oddly comforting and reassuring allong with the the gentile smile of the simple man.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2005)

As the last of the amber flames rises and falls, Yavarin turns to his companions "Well fellow Pelorians, we are in the land of Fenneress. Beyond the mountains behind me lies Quehalost. From where we are there are several ways to enter that accursed land. Each has their own dangers and pitfalls. The safest route lies over that pass there," Yavarin points to a pair of the highest peaks, "between the high peaks dusted with snow. It is slow, but relatively safe, if cold. Farther below that lies a second route. It is less chilly and faster, but the warmth draws evil there like a moth to the flame. I shall not mention the last route. We are not in such a hurry that we need risk that path. My own opinion is that we take the second route. We may encounter some marauders, but I am confident that Pelor will guide us through safely."

NF:
[sblock] What elevation are we at? Latitude? and what general biomes are we in and expect to be traveling through? Also what time of year is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

"Confronting evil is what we are here to do, but would that not alert others of our presence here?"  Brother Ray asks.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2005)

"Brother Ray, we are but the eyes and ears for the vengeful hand of Pelor that will follow. Our job is to see and hear first and foremost. As to alerting others. Well, unless there is a tremendous amount of organization that creeps this close to Fenneress, I doubt it. The creatures that inhabit these mountains are not sentenials, rather they are inhabitants of chance that find travellers, and each other, tasty. In any case they can only alert others if they live."


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Brother Ray shrugs.  "Pelor leads me to wander with you, and so I shall till he leads different."

He looks over towards the forrest, "I should write a letter to mother, let her know where I am and that I am safe."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2005)

As the party discusses, a strong gust of air blows through the small and unsheltered plateau of land that the party stands upon.  The gust is enough to toss hair, capes, and robes around for several seconds.  As quickly as it came, it quiets and the party is once again alone on the plataeu staring around them.

This gust is an obvious reminder to everyone that even though it is early spring, the elements can be strong at times.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 1, 2005)

Eva seems mostly lost to her own thoughts. And then, with an impatient look, she says, "To the path, then, and into Quehalost! How can we afford to wait any longer? Pelor does not send me to shrink from the face of Darkness!"

Eva lifts her spear in front of her, and lets its pendant catch whatever wind is left. Looking up at the pendant as it catches less and less wind, Eva says to herself quietly, "Father always said _There's no time like right now_..."


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 1, 2005)

As the flames subside around Kiera, she looks upon the others that will be lead into the dark of Quehalost, the thought causes her to clench her fists tightly for a moment.  When she realizes the tension in her body, she breathes out deeply relaxing.

_The others are already here, and it seems one knows where he will lead us._

"My name is Kiera Solstrom, daughter of the blazing sun.  Let us not delay."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2005)

"If you are all so eager to race to your death rather than to the service of Pelor, I can show you the fastest way. But our mission lies within Quehalost. Save your zeal"  with a sharp look at Eva "for what lies within, not what lies along the way. The trials we face getting in are insignificant to those we shall face once in. But death come easily and often in these lands, be not in a hurry to embrace it."


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"Then let us be off.  Yavarin, you seem to know the way."   Brother Ray says.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

'I am in no hurry to meet my Lord.  please Yavarin, if you would lead the way?' says Geeo with a respectful bow


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2005)

Heading into the west, the party turns their back on the sun and follows the path of the dawning light as it slowly creeps across the land.  Quickly the sun's rays are beyond them and before too long a beautiful early spring day has been born around them.  The sun rises high into a cloudless sky - and as one might expect on such a day an occassional strong blast of cold air from the mountains ahead of them interrupts the heat of the sun's rays.  Eva's pendant has plenty of time to flap in such gusts.

As the party travels west, they seem to run across nothing to stop their progress.  The closer the party travels toward the mountains, the more they rise in elevation and the sun feels as though it has less of an effect on the temperature.  Once in the sky the party was able to see an eagle flying high above the earth scouting for food.  But eventually, just before noon, the party reaches the place where the path leaves the face of the earth.  A large (20' tall and 30' wide) opening yawns along the path.  This cavernous entrance appears to have been made from an ancient river that once flowed through the mountain; but for one reason or another the river has not existed for as long as anyone can remember.

So far as anyone can see into the cave the floor of the cave is rocky, as one might expect from a dried up riverbed.  There is a mild warmth that pours out of the entrance.  This warmth is not uncomfortable by any means, but it is distinctly noticeable.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2005)

Cassient stops at the entrance and peers curiously in, his supernaturally acute vision easily percing the gloom of the cave mouth but failing against the uter darkness that lies further in. "I imagine this is our passage, then?" He queries Yavarin. "Tell me, how long should we expect to be underground? Is it a matter of hours, or days? And do you have any further information as to what precisely it is that we should be on our guard against?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Cassient stops at the entrance and peers curiously in, his supernaturally acute vision easily percing the gloom of the cave mouth but failing against the uter darkness that lies further in. "I imagine this is our passage, then?" He queries Yavarin. "Tell me, how long should we expect to be underground? Is it a matter of hours, or days? And do you have any further information as to what precisely it is that we should be on our guard against?"




"Two days, perhaps three since we have heavily armored companions. As for the dangers we face, there may be many, though I am sure we can endure them. Those who have travelled this path have told of gnolls, owlbears and other dangers often found underground. But times change and in a land of death, new dangers may move in quickly." answers Yavarin


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 2, 2005)

With the party headed underground and away from the Sun, Eva unties the banner from her spear and stows it in her backpack. She also readies her lantern, and takes her flint and steel from her belt pouch to light it.

Once the lantern is lit, she hefts her spear on her shoulder... now with the point facing forward, and the spear gripped in her mailed fist so that she might be able to throw it without changing her grip.

And with her path firmly in front of her, the young woman shows a heart of steel... unmoved by previous requests to moderate her zeal for her mission. "Even without the Sun's grace upon us, Pelor guides my hand... so what danger could we fear? Let us go forward to our victory!"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2005)

Cassient silently unstraps his spear from his back and holds it in one hand, point facing out and away from him, lowered towards the floor. He looks across at Eva, concern in his eyes. "Recklessness is not within Pelor's purview," he says softly. "You do not serve him by throwing your life away," he says emphatically, looking her in the eye. "Onwards to victory, just as you say. But let us proceed with caution."


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

'The sooner we enter the cave, the sooner we leave it.  Perhaps it would be in our best intrest though to spend the night here and get a early start through the cave? Yavarin, what say you?'


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> 'The sooner we enter the cave, the sooner we leave it.  Perhaps it would be in our best intrest though to spend the night here and get a early start through the cave? Yavarin, what say you?'




OOC: Well it's noon. That's a long wait.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

"No need to wait.  The sun's warmth reaches even deep down into the earth.  We shall be with Pelor even here."

As Brother Ray enters the cavern, the soft glow around him extends out a bit, providing a modest light. (10' bright, 20' shadowy)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2005)

As the party enters the cave, another warm blast issues forth.  With the blast comes a feint hint of sulpher in the air.

As the party walks and talks through the cave, insects of all shapes, sizes, and varieties scurry beneath the feet of the party.  All of them are harmless in size and appear to be quite naturally occuring.  The most predominent insect by far is the centipede - which takes great haste to flee the light cast by the varies torches and bodies emmanating light.  Every once and a while a member of the party walks into a cobweb - often with the disgruntled spider still attached to the web.

The tunnel procedes with very few turn-offs, but many turns.  Of course, this would not be unusual if this were a tunnel created by an underground stream many centuries ago.

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Your Know(Nature) would inform you that this sulpher smell is similar to that found in naturally occuring hot springs.[/Sblock]

All:
[Sblock]OOC: I will get to more interesting parts of the story in a little bit, but you all are doing a great job of conversing and getting into character that I want that to continue for a bit.[/Sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 3, 2005)

'Very well Brother, let us travel swiftly through this pungent tunnel'


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 4, 2005)

As the party decides where next to go, Eva carefully picks a spider off of one of the faces of Pelor that are engraved on both her epaulettes, and dutifully sets the spider on the ground - being careful not to crush it.

For the moment, she seems to be quietly enjoying her new environment, having never seen such a cave before. Though highly trained in the skills of soldiering and perhaps blessed (or possessed) by some divine will, Eva is still just beyond childhood and full of childlike tempestuousness.

Though one might wonder if she has heeded her companions' requests for caution, Eva anxiously taps her mailed fingers on the spear that rests on her shoulder... as if ready to explode into action in the next moment.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Brother Ray walks calmly as they enter the cavern.  He spys Eva's twitchyness, and catches up with her for a moment.  In a reasuring voice he says "Child, be calm, for we are lead by a good man."


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 5, 2005)

"But I AM calm..." says Eva to Brother Ray. "I just want to go forth and accomplish Pelor's mission!" 

Eva's resplendent suit of armor clinks softly as she anxiously shifts her weight from one side to the other.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Brother Ray smiles as he walks along with his quarterstaff, leaning on it occasionaly as he walks.  "Your presence here is truth in that.  Trust in Pelor, and he will guide you rightly.  But worry and anxiousness will only lead you down a wrong path.  Take things in as they come, and let Pelor shine though you."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 5, 2005)

Yavarin pads along quietly ahead of the party, eyes alert and ears pricked for any hint of danger.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2005)

The party manages to walk into the dried up river tunnel for several hours without seeing anything more than spiders, centipedes, and the like.  Yavarin quickly forges ahead of the party in an attempt to scout ahead.  Soon he is beyond the party's ability to see him given the normal light of the torches and other light sources.

Yavarin:
[Sblock]As Yavarin walks straight down the tunnel 100' ahead of the party, suddenly he sees a small shimmer of light head straight for his person.  Before he can react, the light hits him solidly in the chest and explodes.

[Sblock]Yavarin takes 9 damage[/Sblock]
[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2005)

Brother Ray ponders aloud "Is it wise for our guide to walk so ahead out of sight from the rest of us?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2005)

"Even if he is experienced, these tunnels are dangerous as he said.  Eva, perhaps your spear could be used up with Yavarin," Kiera responds to Ray's comment.


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2005)

"Perhaps," says Brother Ray to Kiera, "but it's also a bit hard to follow what you don't see."


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 6, 2005)

Trying to be patient in her present situation, Eva is lost in quiet conversation with something invisible on her right shoulder, "_... but why did you make their ears so pointy? Did you pinch them?_"

However, Eva hears her name mentioned, and she is brought back to reality.
"Sister Kiera, I would like to go to see what Yavarin is doing... but he and Brother Ray have asked me to be more patient, and Pelor says I should stop and listen to them. Do you really think I should go?"

Even though Eva is not that much younger than Kiera, Eva's ever-youthful exuberance is barely contained... even while she is dressed for war in a militant's suit of armor that gleams golden in the torchlight. Her bright eyes dart quickly to peer towards the darkness where the Elf disappeared into.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 6, 2005)

'Brother, i do belive that the elf is at home even in suroundings such as this cave, and i do belive that if he finds trouble, he will make haste back to us'
Geeo turns to Eva and says with understanding compasion 'I do understand yer zeal, m'lady and i do admire it, but as the brother has stated, patience here is best for us.  that and we do make quite a bit of noise' he says the last part with a broad smile and a quick tap on his own armor.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2005)

"It's not a bad idea to have an advance scout some way ahead of us, I would think. Yavarin seemed sure he was best suited to that role, so..." Cassient shrugs. "It seems best to trust in his abilities for now." He continues to stroll down the long, rocky passage, the butt of his spear quietly clacking out a regular rythm on the stone floor as he goes. "Is it just me..." he muses with a smile, "or does this passage all start to look the same after a little while? I'm marking time by the number of spiders I have to extract from my hair."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

All but Yavarin:
[Sblock]From way down the cavern in the direction the party is heading each of the aprty members can make out a very faint light.  It seems stationary at first, but all of a sudden it becomes obvious that it is not stationary - just moving directly at the party and therefore only appears stationary.  As the light moves toward the party, it strikes something in the way.  In a sudden explosion of light Yavarin's outline can be seen about 100' in front of the party.  As quickly as the explosion of light occurred, it was completely gone.  In the brief moment that Yavarin's outline was exposed, it appeared as though he was completely caught off-guard by the light.[/Sblock]

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Neither Yavarin's ears nor his sight can pick up and noise of any assailant.  Either they are significantly down the tunnel of they are standing very, very still - or perhaps some other option that would make them silent.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2005)

NF:
[sblock] Yavarin thinks to himse;f that if they can see him but he can't see them, a hasty retreat is in order and will head quickly back to the group.

Assuming he makes it there he will say "Ok, we have company up ahead. Cassient, most likely another arcanist as I got hit with a bolt of some kind of energy pretty good. They were still a good way off when I was attacked. So we may have a moment or two to get ready, but either they will come to us or we need to go to them. And Eva, this does not mean a charge! At least not until we know what we are dealing with"

[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin does manage to make it back to the group unmolested any further.

Yavarin also knows that while it may be unusual, the gnolls that inhabit these tunnels are much more likely to use magic than the trolls.  It should go without saying that the critters (vermin or animal) are not likely at all to use magic!   Of course, there is always the concern of that _other_ threat that people do not survive when met in these tunnels.[/Sblock]

All but Yavarin:
[Sblock]OOC: Please read Fenris' Sblock in his latest post to hear Yavarin's report when he manages to make it back to the party after being struck[/Sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 7, 2005)

*Geeo*

'See lass, patience has brought our enemy to us. Now let us be ready to deal with them when they do appear.' Geeo will say to Eva as he readys his shield and mace


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Kiera intones a prayer of blessing, as she draws her mace, sending a burst of small golden motes outward from the crown of her head.









*OOC:*


Cast Bless (+1 to saves against fear, +1 to hit), Draw Mace


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2005)

Brother Ray nods leans on his staff.  The bright glow around him fades to nothing.  When they start forward again, he continues to move forward slowly with the assisance of his staff.

[sblock=ooc]Move Silently (+0).  Half speed for him is still 20', and the staff is more just a prop he's adjusted to from when he was burned badly, and he has chosen to not give it up, but it doesn't hinder him, he doesn't need it, and he is quite mobile and capable, but using the staff also humbles him and reminds him of those who need them.[/sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 7, 2005)

Eva's youthful visage perks up considerably, her bright eyes flaring wide open with the thrill of a potential battle ahead. "Patient or not, I am just doing what Pelor asks me to do..."

Spear in hand, Eva slowly moves forward, and looks ahead for evil-doers to smite. "Perhaps patience will serve Pelor again in the future, or perhaps we will simply plunge forward in faith that Pelor will see us through."

ooc (NF)
[sblock]
Eva hefts her spear in her right hand, ready to hurl it as soon as she sees a suitably non-Yavarin figure emerge from the darkness. 

Her left hand holds the bullseye lantern that she has been carrying, with its beam of light now vaguely pointed towards a spot in the ground roughly 20 to 40 feet ahead (to where Eva might reasonably throw her spear with a modest degree of accuracy).
[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2005)

Cassient nods to Yavarin and, with a mental prayer to Pelor, begins to stalk forward behind Eva, staying out of the light issued forward by her lantern. He holds his spear readied in his right hand, but the true threat lies in his other hand which he holds before him, palm out as if warding off the unseen threat as he picks his way across the rocky floor in a half-crouch. This is the first time he has faced real combat, and his heart thumps in his chest. Still, his voice is steady as he turns slightly to address Yavarin. "Are you badly wounded? Might be best if you hang back for now, unless you're eager for another blast like that one."

 Cassient then delves into the pouch at his belt with his free hand, and produces a miniature felt bag and a small candle. Holding them clasped to his palm with his third and fourth fingers, he begins a set of ritual passes with the same hand, index and middle fingers outstretched. As he does so he begins to incant a Draconic verse, his tone lilting and almost musical. 

OOC:
[sblock]Begin casting Summon Monster II. Assuming he's not interrupted, a Celestial Giant Bee will appear at the beginning of his next turn, arriving 35' ahead of Cassient down the tunnel towards the enemy.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: I'm running time in "loose" combat rounds.  Meaning ... as long as the enemy is far enough away to be seen by anyone in the party I'm going to advance time in rounds but it is not necessary for everyone to post.  Don't feel like anyone is being shorted out of combat rounds.  If there is a prepatory spell or something else (like healing Yavarin) that the party wants done, that can be posted at any time as well.  If the party ever catches up to their enemy - I'll switch to customary initiative absed rounds like we are all familiar with.[/Sblock]

As the party creeps forward another 30' or so, still nothing alive comes into view except for the customary bunch of spiders and centipedes.  There does appear to be a side tunnel ahead to the left, and it looks to be only a matter of feet beyond where Yavarin was originally struck.

Geeo, Yavarin:
[Sblock]The ability to focus ahead with their ears guides Geeo and Yavarin to an unusual sound up ahead.  It is quite difficult to make out at this distance, but the sound does appear to be coming from the side tunnel that shoots off to the left.  However, with the clinking of armor and the thumping of feet along the ground it is hard to tell for sure what the sound is at this distance.[/Sblock]

Cassient, Yavarin:
[Sblock]The lowlight vision allows Cassient and Yavarin to see a bit further down the tunnel than the rest of the party.  There still is no adversary within view, but the tunnel definitions are more visible.  The tunnel that juts off to the left leaves at a 90 degree angle and appears to be about as wide as the current tunnel - 10 feet.  There is no light coming from the direction of the side tunnel.[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2005)

Cassient completes his conjuration, and in the tunnel ahead of the group a giant bee manifests with a brief flash of white light. Droning, it speeds its way to the intersection of the two tunnels, seeking any enemy. 

 Cassient follows it more slowly and warily, staying behind Eva with her lantern and watching carefully to see if the bee with its superior senses detects any enemy. 

OOC:
[sblock]Round 1 of 4 for the bee - move to the tunnel intersection. It has 60' Darkvision and an 80' fly speed, so if it sees an enemy from its new vantage point it'll use the remainder of its movement to move towards the enemy and attack if it can, using its once daily smite ability.

 Of course, I'm assuming you allow/prefer me to dictate the actions of my summoned creatures. If you prefer to run them independently, of course that's fine - you're the boss. [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

Kiera beckons the wounded elf over, "hold for a moment my child, let Pelor's light soothe your wounds."  Invoking the glory of Pelor a cloud of soft-golden motes drift about her form and then coallesce around her hands as she lays them on Yavarin's wound.  Her hands grow hot for a moment and the motes of light suffuse Yavarin in a light glow, and they fade, taking the wound with them.









*OOC:*


Sacrifice Hide from Undead for Cure Light Wounds 1d8+4+2


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2005)

As the party walk a little further, the giant bee does manifest and quickly fly off toward the side tunnel.  Turning the corner it immediately assumings an angry posturing and prepares to buzz into the side tunnel.  Just as it is about to fly in, however, it pauses - as if it is hesitating for one reason or another ... or maybe just gathering steam for an aerial charge.

Cassient:
[Sblock]OOC: I'm cool with you controlling the creature's movements as long as the actions make sense.  One less thing I have to worry about.  Especially in the case of celestial creatures - who have a better chance of understanding the quests of the good.

As far as why the bee hesitated, it is not to penalize it in any way, shape, or form.  It is because I just wanted to give the other players a chance to post.[/Sblock]
Yavarin, Kiera:
[Sblock]Yavarin regains 9 Hit Points.  Kiera's heal skill revelas that Yavarin is now completely restored to perfect condition[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2005)

As the motes dissapate so does Yavarin's pain. "Thank you very much Kiera. Now let Pelor strengthen your arm as I fear we are come to the first of many challenges"

Yavarin nocks an arrow and waits for the bee to give a sign as to what has angered it.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2005)

*Geeo*

Saying a quick prayer to Pelor, Geeo will attempt to maintain speed with eva, provided he doesn't have to run

[sblock] Geeo will move up to 2x(40ft), and if the frount line goes further, he will not run to keep up[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 8, 2005)

Brother Ray will walk behind Eva, keeping up fairly easily.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 8, 2005)

Eva continues to move towards the side tunnel in a sideways fashion with spear in hand, keeping her left flank "forward" in order to minimize her preparatory movements before throwing her spear at whatever enemy might be ahead.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 8, 2005)

Cassient keeps up with the others, ever-prepared to begin casting once more if any enemy should present itself. "It seems the bee's found us our enemy. Keep half an eye on the other tunnel though... we don't know if we may face more than one threat, and how they might be dispersed."


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2005)

Kiera nods to Cassient, gripping her mace with resolve she hefts her shield and moves forward with the others.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2005)

The bee shoots downward into the side tunnel, responding to Cassient's initial call to attack any enemies it might come across.  As the party nears the tunnel, the following one-sided conversation can be heard.  It sounds as though the voice speaks to itself.

"Hmmm.  This one is tasty.  Mmmm.  Yes indeed, tasty.  It appears I have indeed found a good selection of ..."

There is a pause as the sound of the bee's wings gets further away down the tunnel.

"Of all the frantic and ferral gods and goddesses of nature!  Get away from me you foul yellow-bellied insect!"

The sound of the bees' wings draw closer as if the bee flies by once more for a second pass, this time flying toward the tunnel entrance and the party.

"Dear almighty supreme powers of gargantuan monstrocities!  Ouch!  By all means, if I catch you ... you ... thousand eyed vermin so help me I'll eat you too!  I'll teach you to interrupt a dinner of grubs and spiders and centipedes!"

Turning the corner, the party is confronted by a sight that most likely is not what they anticipated.  Sitting on the floor, with its paws and mouth smeared with what can only be described as gooey insect remains, is a badger.  And the badger appears to be having quite an extraordinary time trying to fend off the aerial assault.  As if to prove a point to the unbeliever, the badger speaks in front of the party before it realizes that the party is standing there.  "Come here you overgrown wasp wanna-be!  Come a little closer and I'll show you why badgers are feared as much as wolverines!"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2005)

"Cassient, I don't think he is much of a threat, maybe you ought to call the bee off?" then louder "Good day Badger! Sorry to have disturbed your meal. We didn't know you were there. We mean you no harm."  calls out Yavarin to the annoyed mustelid. Yavarin will keep and ear and an eye towards the main tunnel since that was where the bolt of energy came from.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2005)

Cassient, thoroughly amazed by this talking badger and its rather preposterous demeanour, has to stifle a laugh as he calls out in the language of the Upper Planes "<Enough, friend! Thankyou, but be still, this one is no enemy!>" As he does so he puts his palms out in a placating gesture, though it is unclear whether he intends to soothe the badger or the bee. He knows that the bee is only semi-intelligent, and does not precisely comprehend his words, but he feels sure that it will get enough of the message to cease in its harrassment of the poor creature. 

 As the bee backs off and lands a safe distance away from the badger, Cassient approaches and makes a humble bow. "My sincerest apologies, good sir. I fear that it is my fault your meal has been interrupted. I fully intend to compensate you for the annoyance and inconvenience, but please - I beg you, step back into the tunnel for a moment. We have recently been attacked, and I believe our foe may well still be in the area. It would not do for you to be caught in the crossfire." Cassient makes enough eye contact with the creature to be polite, but all the while he has one vigilant eye on the tunnel ahead, wary of further aggression.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 9, 2005)

Though inwardly enthralled by the strange badger-fellow, having never seen such a thing before, Eva eyes the creature warily... her crystal blue eyes focused squarely on the badger's chest as if concentrating on a target. The tip of her spear may not be pointed at the beast, but she is ready to throw the spear at the first opportunity... visualizing a spear in flight/striking a target in her mind's eye.

She stays relatively quiet to keep her ears alert to any warning sounds from her comrades.

Eva mutters quietly, "_Some den of evil this is... I try to do Pelor's will, and all I get are badgers._"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

The badger's face pans into utter shock as he hears the party speak to him before he realized they were there.  In astonishment he adds, "Well, of all the ... " He sniffs the air for a few seconds.

"I should have known something was up.  You all reek of being cleaned recently.  You have a much unnatural odor about you.  I can smell your cleanliness from ... ahh, well.  It matters not really."

The badger wrinkles his brow for a moment and continues, "I don't beleive that anyone has been by here for some time.  I found this big old rock here - and a rather robust treasure trove of insects living underneath it!  You wouldn't believe the size of the grubs that I - wait ... hold a minute ..."

His front paws jabs out to the ground and his claws scoop up a plump green grub.  He begins to motion it to his mouth before he adds, "Aw, now that's rightfully rude of me.  Would any of you care to sample?"

As he awaits a response he continues in what feels like an absent-minded ramble.  "But it took me a while here to move this big old rock and then to get underneath it was something fierce.  But after nearly a good long while I managed to settle myself up to this feast set before me.  But I've been here a good long time and nobody's been this way as long as I've been here.  Of course - there was that flash of light a few moments ago."

He sniffs the air.  "If you trust my nose I can tell you all what's further down the tunnel."

General Map:
[Sblock]
Here is a vague map of the intersection:  As it is, the party was heading along the main tunnel "up the screen."  The B is the Badger's position, and the P is approximately the Party's position - although I realize the whole party cannot fit in one square.

```
|  |
  |  |
--|  |
     |
B  P |
--|  |
  |  |
```

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin would know that the parth through the mountain is straight ahead, not down the badger's side tunnel.[/Sblock]
[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2005)

Yavarin shushes Eva and will move forward to accept the badger's offer and select a juicy grub to eat. As he slurps it down, Yaravin will again address the badger. "Friend badger, do you have a name that we may call you? We would be most interested to know what it is that your nose can tell us of the other tunnel."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

The badger looks astounded at Yavarin as he slurps down the grub.  "Well, that I'd not have guesed."  Impressed, he uses his claw to root around and scrape up the surface dirt to reveal more grubs.  He then extends out his paw to the rest of the party in case they might also like to dine on plump green grubs.

As he roots, he adds, "My former master - destroyer of the world as she was - called me Shorttooth.  I suppose that is my name.  She made me more than a simple badger, I suppose she has the right to name me."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2005)

"And who was your mistress Shorttooth?" ask Yavarin offering up a grub for anyone else.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2005)

Cassient politely holds up a hand, declining to sample a grub. He is still somewhat distracted by the possible threat down the main tunnel, but he must admit to a fascination with the badger. As he speaks of his former master, something clicks into place in Cassient's mind and the whole thing begins to seem to make a little more sense to him. _Of course,_ he thinks to himself. Awakened_ by this master he speaks of, no doubt. I should have realised sooner._ He says nothing though, allowing the badger to tell the story as he wishes. No reason to butt in. 

 Despite his interest, Cassient still rather wishes that his companions would save this conversation for a time when they are not potentially in peril of their lives. He is too polite to interrupt, especially since he's not even sure there's anything much any of them can do until the enemy shows itself once more. Still, much of his attention is turned outwards and he remains ready to retaliate swiftly to any aggression. 

OOC:
[sblock]Another post, another liberty taken. Hope you don't mind; I assumed that Spellcraft +11 was enough to take 10 and know of the _Awaken_ spell. If you disagree, let me know and I'll edit in a jiffy.[/sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 9, 2005)

Eva recoils in horror at the mere thought of eating a grub, and she makes no attempt to hide the look of disgust on her face. After watching the Elf and the badger eat the slimy bugs, Eva is suddenly disinterested in keeping an eye on the fur-covered monster.

She turns to watch for signs of danger from the main tunnel, but the somewhat disappointed look on her face and her more relaxed stance seems to hint that she's not certain that there's anything of real danger ahead of her at the moment.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2005)

The badger smiles - in an odd badger-like way - and says to Eva and Cassient as they decline to accept, "Eh.  More for me and my new grub-eating friend here."

He continues his story, "That ... witch ... merely calls herself Mayhem.  Real creative name, huh?  She lives in the woods with a few cohorts like myself.  She spends a lot of her time making bonds with creatures and other people that like animals as much as she does.  The animals she gets close to, well, she does what she did to me on them.  Most of them have been tainted by her sick and polluted scheming to have the animals rise up and overthrow the races like you all.  Most of them are just evil in their hearts.  But I escaped before she could corrupt me.  And to think ... I ate squirrel right out of her hand!  I thought she was my friend.  But she is a corruptor of worlds!"

His body language attunes itself to his empassioned speech, much more than one would originally think possible - well, if one ever thought a talking badger was possible.

The badger continues with a sniff in the air.  "The ones you seek - gnolls, by their smell - are no more than 120 feet down the tunnel.  But you might want to hurry, by their smell they just started to move away from us.  It's grown more faint in the past few seconds."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2005)

"Eva, WAIT!, Thanks much Shorttooth, which woods is mayhem found in, the one on the western side or the eastern side of the mountain? OK, lets form up ranks again before we head out. They're going to be moving faster than us no matter what so let's take a moment." says Yavarin


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 10, 2005)

After hearing that there may indeed be some evil-do'ers ahead, Eva's countenance brightens considerably.

"Gnolls hiding under a hill are only an obstacle... the mission compels me to find this Mayhem and end her corruption. Caves and dark places are suitable places for gnolls to hide, and for Pelor's chosen people to stay away from... but liberating the forest from the grip of Evil? Surely this is one of Pelor's tasks that we must accomplish!"

The bright look of fiery zeal on her young face reflects a new level of energy and drive within her slight form. Though she has no particular feeling about the gnolls ahead, Eva will smash through them like a run-away wagon if only to find Mayhem faster.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

Cassient smiles and nods with gratitude to Shorttooth. "Thank you friend, truly. In such a place like this, any kindness is at a premium. We must hurry after these gnolls, but I won't forget your hospitality." 

 He grimaces slightly as he turns and realises that his summoning magic has waned and the bee is no longer present on this plane. Dismissing the minor inconvenience - Shorttooth's information was, after all, well worth the delay - he addresses Yavarin. "They are faster than us you say? That will be problematic. They could presumably keep up hit-and-run tactics for quite some time without us ever being able to bring any force to bear."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2005)

"Unless we draw them into an ambush or at least get them to engage us. I mean we could try moving faster, at least as fast as our armored member will allow, but that may be unwise in the dark tunnels."


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 10, 2005)

"Indeed," Cassient ponders, his head cocked slightly as he thinks. "It seems we must draw them to us, rather than trying to chase after them."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

Shorttooth grins.  "West side, sir.  I am fleeing to the East where she cannot find me until her power grows.  It seems like I flee while you all charge into her darkness."

Kiera:
[Sblock]Barring an immediate charge, Kiera realizes that like Cassient's spell her _Bless_ spell will also wear off before the gnolls could be reached - and that's assuming the gnolls do not flee some more.[/Sblock]

Eva:
[Sblock]From behind Eva's ear as if upon her shoulder a small voice only she can hear speaks.  

"Remember child, Mayhem is but one enemy in a dark land.  She is but part of the goal - but certainly a goal in her own right."[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Brother Ray kneels down to the badger and smiles.  "Thank you very much for you kind offer Shorttooth, but I must decline.  I have what I need and would not deprive you of your meal."

"Some of us should be able to keep up with them if need be, but are they running?  or mearly heading the other way?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2005)

Shorttooth plucks another grub out of his palm as Brother Ray reminds him of his dinner."They do not move quickly, or we might even hear them.  The smell like they move slowly.  Not wanting to leave this area behind completely."


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 10, 2005)

Eva is deep in thought, considering what lies on the path ahead. Speaking to no one in particular, "On the one hand, gnolls belong under the ground, and we might do well to avoid them, and accomplish Pelor's mission on the other side... on the other hand, the gnolls are evil, and perhaps it is Pelor's will that we fight them here. Perhaps the gnolls have gone against Pelor's will... and _must be punished_."

Then she kneels in prayer, laying the spear down and holding her wooden holy symbol in her right hand as she contemplates the mysteries of Pelor's divine will.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2005)

"The gnolls have already attacked," Cassient says in answer to Eva's pondering. "I believe the choice might well have been decided for us... I don't think we're going to be able to proceed without coming into further conflict with them sooner or later. So whether it's auspicious or not to do battle with them here - we may well have to."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2005)

engrishonly said:
			
		

> Eva is deep in thought, considering what lies on the path ahead. Speaking to no one in particular, "On the one hand, gnolls belong under the ground, and we might do well to avoid them, and accomplish Pelor's mission on the other side... on the other hand, the gnolls are evil, and perhaps it is Pelor's will that we fight them here. Perhaps the gnolls have gone against Pelor's will... and _must be punished_."
> 
> Then she kneels in prayer, laying the spear down and holding her wooden holy symbol in her right hand as she contemplates the mysteries of Pelor's divine will.




Yavarin turns to Eva says, "Gnolls do not belong underground. Whether they are evil or not they stand in our way"

Then to the group. "The gnolls are here, they hinder our progress. Let us clear the tunnel that it may that much safer should we need to return by this path. I think we need to lay an ambush, this tunnel in fact if Shorttooth doesn't mind. Lure them back here and set upon them. We can surprise them from here and have good defensive options."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2005)

Shorttooth closes his hand over the left-over grubs and smiles.  "I do not mind at all.  I do not claim this tunnel.  If you all are done with me, I'll continue on to the east before the fighting begins.  I've got myself enough here for at least an hours walk."


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

Brother Ray stays silent.  Unsure if laying in wait it truely the right thing to do, but knowing they will likely oppose the group in their duty.

Then, an idea strikes "Perhaps I can lure them, or find a way to pass them if need be.  I am not one to be laying in wait."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2005)

"Excellent, I had wanted you and I to do this, but did not want to speak for you Brother Ray. What do the rest of you say?"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 11, 2005)

Cassient nods firmly. "I agree, that sounds like our best option to me. I'll wait here until you can lure the gnolls back to us."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

As Ray and Yavarin head out from the rest of the party, Shortooth also heads in the opposite direction, planning on heading East and away from Quelhalost.

Yavarin, Ray:
Ray and Yavarin head down the tunnel for another 40 feet or so before seeing another light pulse like the last one.  This one shimmers for less than the last one, but it apears to be from a farther spot down the tunnel.  Ray is unable to evade the strike.  The light glistens brioghtly as it comes toward Ray and explodes as it strikes Ray in the chest.

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin notices during this attack that the attacking light has a long, narrow shape - like a javelin or a large arrow.  Yavarin is able to notice this because he is to the side as the light approaches and strikes Ray.[/Sblock]

Ray:
[Sblock]Ray takes 6 damage[/Sblock]

Eva, Cassient, Kiera, Geeo:
From down the tunnel another glisten of light shines for an instant.  Suddenly, it explodes about 40 feet further down the tunnel than the party's curent position.  It appears that another strike has occurred as the explosion of light clearly outlines a figure.  It is unclear whether Yavarin or Ray was struck, however.


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

[sblock=ooc]Approximately how far away did the shimmer origionate?[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

Yavarin, Ray:

It is hard to say exactly, but a best guestamate would put the origination of the attack at somewhere between 100-120 feet away.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 12, 2005)

Eva leans her spear against the wall of the tunnel, planning to take it up again when this moment's crisis has passed. With two members of Pelor's mission ahead in the darkness, a mis-cast spear is far more possible than before.

Eva grimly draws the long, gold-hilted sword from the scabbard on her back. Her blue eyes are fixed forward, towards the flash of light.

"May Pelor watch over them... though I know not how much longer I can stand here, and wait. All this skulking and waiting..."

Eva clenches her teeth, and grips her long-bladed sword more tightly.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 12, 2005)

*Geeo in the tunnel w/ main party*

' ah, lass.  Did yea not ever need to wait? Has our Lord always answered yer prayers instantly? Take a deep breath and calm yerself.  I do believe it would do ye some good.' Geeo says to Eva in a fatherly tone, slowly shaking his head and wondering if the good brothers of pelor still taught patience in their lessons.


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

"Yavarin, we should close, and signal the others behind us to do so as well.  Perhaps we can distract them and the others can approach unnoticed."  Brother Ray says.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2005)

"Let's see if we can get their attention" And Yavarin loses an arrow targeted to the origin of the point of light, then ducks behind a nearby boulder.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 12, 2005)

Eva looks at Geeo and says, with a look of frustration, "I speak to Pelor often, and He has given me this mission... to bring His light to Quehalost. And every moment that I spend waiting is one more moment when I cannot do His will! It frustrates me to have to wait when there is so much good that I can do!"

Her mailed foot clanks as she stamps on the ground, anxious to do her part to spread Pelor's light.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

[Sblock]Double Post - this one was in error.  Don't know why it posted this.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2005)

Yavarin, Ray:

Yavarin's shot sails down the tunnel.  Unable to see at that distance in the dark, only the sound of the arrow striking something solid is any indication of whether or not it found its mark.  Of course, the something solid it struck may have been a creature - or the well traveled dirt floor.

The enemy seems to respond with another bolt of energy.  This one also finds its way home, starting from about the same distance off but from a new location, just to the right of the last bolt of energy.  The shimmering light approaches and again it is Ray who is the target.

Ray:
[Sblock]Ray takes 5 damage[/Sblock]

Geeo, Eva, Cassient, Kiera:
Again a shimmering attack can be seen coming from down the tunnel.  And again the shimmering light explodes about 40 feet down the tunnel - outlining its victim in brilliant light for just a moment. Again, though, in this darkness it is next to impossible to tell which of the two were struck.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 12, 2005)

engrishonly said:
			
		

> Eva looks at Geeo and says, with a look of frustration, "I speak to Pelor often, and He has given me this mission... to bring His light to Quehalost. And every moment that I spend waiting is one more moment when I cannot do His will! It frustrates me to have to wait when there is so much good that I can do!"
> 
> Her mailed foot clanks as she stamps on the ground, anxious to do her part to spread Pelor's light.




'Aye, Pelor has given you this mission, but he has also given it to us as well.  And to bring light ye may have ta stand back and let those who fit the task better. ' Geeo explains to Eva.  Upon seeing several more energy blasts farther up the tunnel, Geeo Sighs ' But what ever is facing our friends is firing upon them.  Perhaps in this case it would be a good idea to advance upon them.  Cassient, Kiera what say ye? '


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2005)

Using the new origin as a mark, Yavarin will send another arrow down the tunnel. "Brother Ray, why don't you let the others know to advance to us, stealth and speed are of little advantage here" and Yavarin will head foward down the tunnel and again drop behind a boulder.

NF:
[sblock] Imagine, a skirmisher actually skirmishing! Now since I will move in this turn does the skirmish class ability kick in or do I have to move before I shoot?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

Brother Ray extends his glow, a becon of good in the dark, and waves forward his companions before he takes off quickly after Yavarin


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 13, 2005)

Cassient nods to his companions. "I believe that's our signal that the time for patience is done. Come on!" With that he pushes away from the rocky tunnel wall against which he had been leaning, and sets off at a run for where Brother Ray beckons.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 13, 2005)

' Aye Cassient, come Eva, it is time to fulfill Pelor's will. ' Geeo will also take off down the tunnel after Cassient.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 13, 2005)

Roaring like a young lioness, Eva cries out, "For Pelor!"

She runs down the tunnel as fast as she can in her heavy armor, with sword in hand.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2005)

ROUND ONE:

[Sblock]OOC: The beginning of the round has already occurred with the second of the energy attacks (the first being part of a surprise round against Yavarin and Ray) and Yavarin's single shot and move.  The rest of the round follows.[/Sblock]

From the light signal that Brother Ray sends to the rest of the party, Eva, Geeo, Cassient, and Kiera are able to determine that it was Ray who was struck this last time.  Brother Ray is able to charge down the tunnel unmolested by any further obstacles.

Similarily, Cassient is able to run behind Ray, but not overtake him.

Try as he might, Geeo is quickly left behind in the dust by Ray, Yavarin, and Cassient.  However, he is able to make good time considering his armor and shorter legs - even keeping pace with Eva.

Like Geeo, Eva is left behind as the more fleet of foot characters run in pursuit.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |
| X|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| R| (40)
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|YG| (80)
| E|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (120)
|  |
```

(##) = Distance from being adjacent to the supposed origin of the energy attacks
X=Origin of the energy attacks
C=Cassient, E=Eva, G=Geeo, K=Kiera, R=Ray, Y=Yavarin

Note: Kiera is not listed on the map as her action for round 1 has not yet been given. [/Sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 13, 2005)

Geeo will attempt to catch up to the others


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

*Brother Ray, HP: 23/34, AC: 17 (15 for charge)*

Brother Ray charges down (Still illuminated) towards the source, ready to attack if he finds a target.

[sblock=OOC]Double move of base 40' (so 80' max), Unarmed +7 +2 Charge, 1d8+4, 20x2[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2005)

Yavarin will wait until Brother Ray moves further down the hallway, and assuming he can find a target, will move further up himself and fire.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 13, 2005)

Cassient, having the same idea as Yavarin, delays long enough for Ray to illuminate the scene up ahead before he commits himself to any action.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 13, 2005)

Kiera hustles forward to meet up with her compatriots, the heavy armor keeping her from running at a full pace.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 13, 2005)

With reckless abandon, Eva continues to move as quickly as possible in plate mail towards the enemy.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2005)

END OF ROUND ONE:

Kiera takes off after Geeo and Eva and is able to keep pace with them.

ROUND TWO:

As Yavarin holds his position for just a moment to wait and see what happens to Ray, thanks to Ray's glowing persona (  ) the party is able to watch him pass through what appears to be a thin misty cloud right about where the original energy blast seemed to appear from.  The cloud does not prevent sight as Ray passes through it.

Ray:
[Sblock]As Ray passes through the cloud, he begins to feel a bit tired.  But his solid constitution learned at the monastary allows him to fight off the effects.  Furthermore, Ray is able to see two gnolls moving in the shadowy illumination 30' ahead of him.  They appear to be preparing to use their arcane arts again before moving.  On the map, they would be at the (-70) space - although they are not on there because Ray is the only one who can see them - and just barely at that.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  | (-80)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| R| (-40)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (40)
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|YG| (80)
|KE|
```

The XX's are where the cloud exists and is the point from which the measurements are derived.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Cassient, finding himself outpaced by Ray, is torn between sprinting to keep up with him and moving more slowly to match pace with his more heavily armoured companions and perhaps cast some light of his own. In the event, though, he decides that it's more important to give Ray some support. Without his help the Brother may find himself isolated and set upon. As such he keeps up his rapid pace and races on towards Ray's light. 

OOC:
[sblock]As I understand it I can run this turn, since Ray is once again ahead of me - right? If not I'll just double move I guess. I guess Cassient won't be able to see anything as he passes through the cloud, but in case of the long shot that he can feel anything in particular and identify it by that means the applicable Spellcraft check is at +11, and the DC is 20 + spell level to identify an effect already in place. Assuming it's a spell at all. Similarly, can I get a check to identify the blasts of light? I imagine that seeing the effect should be enough to get one at DC 20 + spell level. If he'd seen/heard it being cast the DC would be 15 + spell level, but as it is 20 + spell level seems to make sense to me. Make the check if you agree, I guess. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2005)

Yavarin will move up to where Cassient currently is.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

END OF ROUND TWO:

Yavarin is able to advance up ahead of his current position.

Cassient is able to run up to the cloud and follow Ray through the misty cloud.  He is able to make it just behind Ray, but he appears to be laboring more than before he moved.

Cassient:
[Sblock]OOC: I'll give you all the spellcraft checks you want to claim! 

IC: Cassient is able to identify the energy attacks now that he has had some time to process the attack.  It is an arcane strike very unfamiliar to him but something he has heard of - the dreaded Eldritch Blast.  And this particular Eldritch Blast has been modified to take the shape of a spear for an extended strike.  On the flipside, Cassient is completely unable to identify the effect that created the cloud.  Additionally, only after he steps within 5 feet of Ray is he barely able to make out 2 large forms that look like gnolls in the shadowy part of Rays illumination.  The shapes are very vague, and they appear ready to use another arcane effect and move further down the tunnel into the darkness.

OOC: Cassient is fatigued by the cloud for the following round.  Please take that into account when choosing his next action.  Sorry!     Also, please avoid using the word "fatigued" when stating the action so as not to ruin the "surprise" if anyone else should pass through the cloud.  Cassient can certainly warn the other players ICly speaking, however!  For Cassient's knowledge, the location of the shadowy forms of the gnolls are at (-70) on the map before they move again, and they are not put on the map because only Ray and Cassient are aware of their location.  However, they will be moving out of Ray's light on their turn in round 3.  But, *if* Ray continues to move at his pace of double moving - they will be within his full light in Round Three and could be target by magic of medium range of longer from Cassient.  Whew ... that was a lot of info to convey to you!   I hope it made sense.[/Sblock]

Eva is able to continue to run down the tunnel towards the mysterious cloud and the opponents that must be somewhere beyond.  Geeo and Kiera are able to keep up with Eva and her lantern.  They are also about ready to enter the mysterious cloud.

ROUND THREE:

Before Ray can continue down the tunnel even further, suddenly a swarm of bats appears directly in front of him and ferociously attacks his person.  Hundreds if not thousands of squeeks suddenly fill the tunnel as the diminutive wings flap and beat all around Ray.  Unable to shrug off all the attacks from the multidude of bats, Ray takes some damage.

Ray:
[Sblock]Ray takes 2 damage from the swarm.  Of course, I am assuming you are familiar with Bat swarms and know that their damaging is wounding in nature until Ray is the subject of a healing spell or a heal skill check.[/Sblock]

Another energy bolt forms a mere 30 feet in front of Ray and slices through the air directly at him. This time, Ray is easily able to to avoid the strike, which subsequently narrowly missed Cassient as it sailed past.

Cassient:
[Sblock]OOC: Just for kicks, I gave Cassient a free Spellcraft check on this energy bolt and Cassient was able to successully determine that this energy bolt was not using the eldritch spear attack.  This one was modified with the frightful blast invocation.  Also - the part about Cassient narrowly missing being attacked wasn't a real roll, just flavor text to make the battle seem more real.  I don't often make players who were not the subject of a magical attack save - just so you know.[/Sblock]
Ray, Cassient:
[Sblock]Both Ray and Cassient see each of the gnolls complete their attack actions and then move beyond Ray's light radius.[/Sblock]


Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  | (-80)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| R| (-40)
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX|
| E|
|GK|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|Y | (40)
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 14, 2005)

Geeo will keep up with eva's movment untill he can charge at an enemy.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 14, 2005)

Eva continues to charge recklessly towards whatever is opposing the party.


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

*Brother Ray HP: 21-/34 AC: 17(15)*

Brother Ray presses on, knowing that untill he closes, these gnolls can continue to wreck havok on him and his companions.    He shouts to his companions "There's a Bat Swarm!"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

ROUND THREE CONTINUED:

Ray is able to move beyond the swarm, and as he does so the extreme limit of the good (not shadowy) part of his light emmination reveals two gnolls.  Both gnolls [at (-100) on the map] appear to be preparing move arcane trickery before retreating some more.

Ray:
[Sblock]OOC: Begining the turn within the confines of the swarm nauseates Ray for this turn.  As a result, he was not able to double move - only single move.  This will not be the case next turn unless the swarm comes back to Ray.  However - as any good swarm caster knows ... swarms will go for the nearest creature and not follow the desires of the caster.  Right now, that nearest person is Cassient.[/Sblock]

The swarm appears to be preparing to turn on the next closest victim - Cassient.

All:
[Sblock]Note to all players who still have not passed through the misty cloud: The misty cloud does not provide any hindrance to seeing down the tunnel.  Thus, as a DM I am allowing the gnolls to be seen by everyone in the group as of now - unless they can somehow escape Ray's light radius.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|12|
|  |
|  |
|  |
| R| (-80)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|SS|
|SS| (-40)
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX| 
| E| (00)
|GK|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|Y | (40)
```

1,2=Gnolls
XX=Misty Cloud
SS=Swarm
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2005)

Cassient stumbles through the mist, his step suddenly heavy as his energy is sapped. He shakes his head and carries on, one hand bringing up the hem of his cloak to shield his face as he pushes on through the swarm of bats. He doesn't much like the idea of leaving the swarm at large, but he knows that he has no method at hand to deal with the pests. A summoned creature may have the ability, but he doesn't want to leave Ray alone with the gnolls for the time it would take to cast another conjuration - besides which, he's not at all sure whether he would be capable of casting whilst the creatures assailed him. As he pushes through he reaches down to a slim, carved rod at his belt and brings it up with his spare hand. Marking the two gnolls as he comes out the other side of the swarm, he arbitrarily picks the left one and, raising the wand, blasts the gnoll with a pair of glowing purple force missiles. He calls forward to Ray "I recognise their attacks now. They can keep it up all day, if we give them the chance - we need to end this!"

OOC:
[sblock]Moving forward 30', through the swarm, and using the CL 3 wand of magic missile to blast gnoll 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2005)

ROUND THREE CONTINUED:

Yavarin pases through the mist and attempts to target one of the gnolls.  The arrow flies just wide of the gnolls and sails down the tunnel a long way.

Cassient is able to pass through the swarm without taking any special side-effects, other than the mental stress of walking through the midst of hundereds of swarming bats.  The gnoll targeted by the wand's blasts is hit solidly in the chest, but the gnolls seems to recover and still be a substantial threat.

Cassient:
[Sblock]OOC: Cassient will not be fatigued in Round Four as the affect of the cloud only counts for one round beyond the round where the character passed throught he cloud.[/Sblock]

Eva and Geeo continue to charge down the hallway for their third straight round of running.  For one reason or another, Eva is able to make far better time and begins to outpace Geeo.  As Eva catches up to Ray, the bullseye lantern illuminates the next 60 feet of tunnel.  There appears to be a side tunnel shooting off to the right just down the tunnel.

Geeo:
[Sblock]Geeo is fatigued by the cloud for the rest of round three and for the following round.  Please take that into account when choosing his action for round Four. Sorry!     Also, please avoid using the word "fatigued" when stating the action so as not to ruin the "surprise" if anyone else should pass through the cloud. Geeo can certainly warn the other players ICly speaking, however![/Sblock]

Eva, Ray:
[Sblock]Due to Eva's lit bullseye lantern, Both Ray and Eva will be allowed to run/charge in Round Four, assuming no adverse affects happen during the gnolls' actions.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|
|  |---
|  |
|  |
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|12|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|ER| (-80)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|SS|
|SS| (-40)
|YG|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX| 
|  | (00)
| K|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (40)
```

NOTE: Due to the fact that the cellblocks for the "Code" tag are not perfect squares, the vertical tunnels look more narrow that the horizontal tunnels.  When in doubt, count squares!  Each square is a 5'x5' square.
[/Sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 14, 2005)

Kiera moves forward to keep up with the others, closing the distance is probably the best thing right now.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 15, 2005)

Eva continues to charge forward recklessly, planning to charge at the closest possible gnoll and parole it to the Abyss.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

END OF ROUND THREE:

Kiera steps into the cloud and comes out feeling only as if she can keep pace with Geeo - but keeping pace with Eva is too much for her.

Kiera:
[Sblock]Kiera is fatigued by the cloud for the rest of round three and for the following round. Please take that into account when choosing her action for Round Four. Sorry!    [/Sblock]

ROUND FOUR:

The gnoll that Cassient had attacked focus in on him.  It returns his wand strike with an arcane energy blast of its own, blasting Cassient.  Following the attack, it ferociously licks its lips while turning down the tunnel and scampering another 30 feet away.  As it focused in on the attack on Cassient, the bat swarm further down the hall disorganizes itself and harmlessly disperses.

Cassient:
[Sblock]Cassient takes 8 damage[/Sblock]

The other gnoll continues to focus its attack on Ray and it lashes out with a similar arcane energy strike.  Ray deftly avoids this attack as the gnoll turns tail and begins to scamper down the hallway some more.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|
|  |---
|12|
|  |
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|ER| (-80)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (-40)
|YG|
| K|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX| 
|  | (00)
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Cassient reels from the gnoll's blast, his vision slowly refocusing as his head clears. He's not at all sure that continuing to trade blows in this way is to his advantage, and it would deplete the wand's magic quite swiftly too. As such he resolves to close the distance, focusing all his efforts on getting close enough to the gnolls to use his own magicks, and specifically to lash out with the power of frost, intensified by his draconic ancestry that ties him to that element. In doing so he potentially gives the enemy another chance to attack before he can respond, but Cassient judges that the gnoll won't have time to blast him if it wishes to retreat far enough avoid a reprisal from Cassient's most powerful magic.

OOC:
[sblock]So in case you didn't get it, that's a double move or run, whichever is appropriate, to get within about 20' of the gnolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2005)

Yavarin will move as far as he can without interferring with Eva or Ray and loose another arrow at a gnoll.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

*Brother Ray HP: 20-/34 AC: 17(15)*

Ray Charges forward and attacks one of the Gnolls with a leaping kick.

OOC: Kick just added for effect.  Double move of base 40' (so 80' max), Unarmed +7 +2 Charge, 1d8+4, 20x2


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

ROUND FOUR CONTINUED:

Ray is able to attack the gnoll that had attempted to attack him the last two rounds.  The blow lands quite solidly on the chest of the gnoll.  The dog-faced beast grunts as it braces itself from falling backwards from the force of Ray's blow.

Yavarin moves forward until he is directly behind where Eva had charged forward to.  This time the arrow strikes true and deeply into the chest of the gnoll that Ray had just attacked.  The gnoll looks like it is in serious trouble now.

Cassient easily moves into position, although he notices that Ray has engaged his foes in melee combat.  The gnoll that had been attacking Cassient earlier seems to still be focused on harming Cassient.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|
|  |---
|12|
| R|
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|E | (-80)
|Y |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (-40)
| G|
| K|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX| 
|  | (00)
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Ray will take any Attack of Opertunity that becomes available, and on his next turn press the attack (Furry of blows)


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2005)

Kiera advances again, keeping up a decent pace, hoping to reach the others before one of them is wounded to badly for her to be able to mend it before she can get there.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 15, 2005)

Breathing hard, Geeo will continue to push forward as fast as he can.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 15, 2005)

Eva continues charging forward until she can strike at a gnoll.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2005)

END OF ROUND FOUR:

Eva continues to advance and has almost completed her long run to be able to strike out at the gnolls.

Geeo and Kiera are also both able to advance.  With each step they take, they can feel the effects of the cloud wearing thin.

Geeo, Kiera:
[Sblock]Neither Geeo and Kiera are fatigued any longer.  The effect of the cloud was only for one round after exiting the cloud.  Thus, Round Five can be any typical action you would like.[/Sblock]

ROUND FIVE:

As the party draws coser, the gnoll who has been attacking Cassient unleashes another blow against Cassient.  However, as the gnoll begins to go through the motions it opens itself up to an attack from Ray.  Ray absolutely clobbers the gnoll, plastering it backwards against the tunnel wall.  While the gnoll is not yet dead, it was damaged severely and it is quite apparent that the energy it had been summoning in an atteck against Cassient is lost.  Like its companion, the gnoll appears to be within one good blow of its demise.

The other gnoll continues to strike out against Ray.  Again, however, Ray is able to evade the attack.

Ray returns the strike agaisnt the gnoll who had been attacking him. The first of his flurry misses as the gnoll deftly evades.  The second of his flurry manages to land, catching the gnoll across the face and sending him down to the ground.  The gnoll has been wounded to the point that he is clearly dying and will not get back up, but he is not yet dead.

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|
|  |---
|12|
| R|
|E | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  | (-80)
|Y |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| G|
| K|
|  |
|  | (-40)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|XX|
|XX| 
|  | (00)
```
1=Gnoll who is still standing
2=Gnoll who is dying on the ground
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Cassient, ready to unleash an arcane assault upon the gnoll that had previously wounded him, stays his hand for a moment, waiting to see if his companions will dispatch the hateful creature. Ray, at least, has already shown his mettle, both in his assault on the gnoll that he has already felled and in his interruption of the other gnoll's attempted to blast him once more. _I must thank him when this is done,_ Cassient thinks to himself, and simultaneously realises with pleasant surprise that he will certainly have the chance to do so. The battle is as good as won, and the company has prevailed in their first test. He smiles to himself, and waits to see if one of the others will finish the fight. One hand still holds his wand, ready to strike the gnoll down with a foolproof attack if it should survive the assaults of his companions.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 15, 2005)

Eva continues to charge, and screams at the Gnoll that still has fight left in it, "Pelor have mercy on you! For I will not!" 
She is anxious to strike at her enemies with her sword (ooc: one-handed).

EDIT: changed from nearest Gnoll to the one that might still fight back... not sure if it's nearest or not


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2005)

Ray will either:

A) Attack the second gnoll, with a flurry of blows, if he's still up,
or
B) Tend to the dying gnoll, to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 16, 2005)

"Eva!  Stop!"  Kiera calls out to the fervant warrior hoping to get her to stop from killing without reason.  She ups her pace hoping to catch the warrior, but knowing that all that will reach in time is her words, "do not let your fury blind you, Pelor's light is bright and pure, but it also spreads into the darkness letting it free from the shadows, it does not always consume what lies there."


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 16, 2005)

Though she was willing to find a way to avoid a fight against the Gnolls before this battle began, Eva continues her single-minded charge until she is certain that these Gnolls will not fight back. _"The time for regret is after the fight is over..."_

If the Gnolls are both incapacitated, she will move slightly ahead of the other party members, looking through the darkness to see if more Gnolls might be out there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2005)

ROUND FIVE:

Yavarin (NPCed) advances a few steps and sends another arrow through the air at the one remaining gnoll.  This arrow finds the gnoll gnoll in the throat and exits the other side.  As the gnoll falls to the ground it is obvious that it tried to scream something but lacked the ability to speak any longer.  By the time it hit the ground, it was already dead.

Cassient can see that the gnoll is dead.

Cassient:
[Sblock]I will consider that a readied action ... so _if you want_ Cassient can take an action of attack once Eva moves   [/Sblock]

Eva can clearly see that the second gnoll is beyond life.  As she steps a few steps ahead of the gnolls to protect the advancing party another gnoll who had been waiting in surprise charges out of the tunnel with greatsword drawn.  As it approaches and attacks it yells, "Me stole this last time me got angry and people go through me tunnel.  Me take your armor this time!"  The greatsword hits Eva in the side, dealing significant damage.

Eva:
[Sblock]Eva takes 14 damage[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|E3
|  |---
|12|
| R|
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|Y |
|  | (-80)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| G|
| K|
|  |
|  | (-40)
```
1-Dead Gnoll
2-Dying Gnoll
3-Greatsword Weiling Gnoll
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2005)

Cassient steps forward to stand beside Ray, slipping his wand back into his belt as he goes, and speaking another brief Draconic verse he hurls a missile of pure cold at the newly-arrived menace. 

OOC:
[sblock]My intention was to delay, not to ready an action - sorry, should have made that clear. Hope it's okay that I took an action - if I'd readied I wouldn't have been able to. 

 If you allow my actions for the round then it's a ranged touch attack, +4 bonus, dealing 3d8 damage on a successful hit.[/sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 16, 2005)

Though her heavy armor turned the blade, the gnoll's greatsword bruises Eva heavily, leaving her gasping for breath.

Through clenched teeth, Eva replies, "You'll take nothing but what I give you, dog! And all I have for you is Pelor's judgement!"

With a silent prayer to Pelor to give her strength, Eva swings her sword in a wild and savage arc towards the Gnoll.

ooc:
[sblock]
Eva's current HPs: 40 - 14 = 26

Power Attack -2 to hit, +2 to damage... 

One-handed attack with Bastard Sword, as modified by Power Attack...
+1 Bastard Sword (one-handed): +7 to hit, 1-10+8, 19-20/x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2005)

END OF ROUND FIVE:

Cassient's spell flashes through the air and misses the melee going on between Eva and the newest gnoll.  As the effects of the spell crash into the wall behind the dueling pair, the wall suddenly freezes over with ice, which of course begins to melt in the warmth of this subterranean tunnel.

Geeo (NPCed) continues to charge forward.  Kiera also moves forward and is ready to either join the fray, do some healing, cast a few spells, or any other option she sees fit.

ROUND SIX:

Ray slides forward and launches out a flurry of blows at the newest threat.  The first of his blows manages to land solidly against the gnoll, who acknowledges the blow with a snort.  "Me get you next, one who fight with puny weapons."

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|E3
| R|---
|12|
|GK|
|  | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
|  |
|  |
|  |
|Y |
|  | (-80)
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
|  |
| K|
|  |
|  | (-40)
```
1 - Dead gnoll
2 - Dying gnoll
3 - Still fighting gnoll
[/Sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 17, 2005)

Eva continues to aim savage blows at her opponent until it stops moving or the haze of combat adrenaline unclouds her eyes, whichever comes first.

ooc:
[sblock]
Continuing with the theme of Power Attacks... just to show that she is attacking wildly.
Power Attack -2 to hit, +2 to damage...

One-handed attack with Bastard Sword, as modified by Power Attack...
+1 Bastard Sword (one-handed): +7 to hit, 1-10+8, 19-20/x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 17, 2005)

Yavarin will advance behind Geeo and fire at the gnoll.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Ray will either:

A) Attack the other gnoll, with a flurry of blows, if he's still up,
or
B) Attack any newly discovered gnolls, with a flurry of blows if possable (Full round action, so can only move 5 feet)
or
C) Tend to the dying gnoll, to stop the bleeding.

OOC: gee, this looks familiar


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 17, 2005)

_For Pelor, I smite thee!!_ Geeo yells in glee as he charges the closest gnoll standing

or if  there are no gnolls up Geeo will look over the party to see who needs some healing

[sblock=ooc] for the attack, Maul +7 (1d8+5) +2 charge, -2 PA,  or Heal +2[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2005)

ROUND SIX CONTINUED:
Yavarin advances forward once more and sinks another arrow deep into the gnoll.  The gnoll grunts, "Okay, Grogg and arrow master to list after hand fighter who is after crazy lady."

Eva's sword does sink into Grogg and do a considerable amount of additional damage.  It appears that it will take a few more good strike to bring down the gnoll, but it is definately showing signs of weakness.  The gnoll grunts, "Okay, me just get mad now."

Grogg takes a mighty swing at Eva and lands a solid blow.  The greatsword bites into Eva's armor and deals a more than fair amount of damage.

Eva:
[Sblock]Eva takes 14 more damage[/Sblock]
Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|E3
| R|---
|12|
|GK|
|Y | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
```
[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2005)

Cassient tries to manoeuvre to get a better angle on the gnoll, but it doesn't take long before he realises that the corridor is just too crowded for him to get a clear shot. He's loathe to waste more magic on inneffectual attacks, so he returns to the reliable standby of his wand and sends another pair of magical bolts to pummel the gnoll.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

"Child be careful," Kiera says to Eva, she moves up to the others and uttering a prayer the same golden motes of light coallesce around her body, gliding to her hands she lays them on the fervant warrior and they surround Eva and then diffuse into her body, taking with them the pain of her wounds.









*OOC:*


Sacrifice _Lesser Restoration_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_, Cast Defensively Concentration +8, heals 2d8+8


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

END OF COMBAT:

Cassient's wand strike sends forth two more magical bolts.  The energy bolts weave through the traffic ahead of them.  The one bolt flashes just to the right of Yavarin's face, over Geeo's head, and then bends between Eva and Ray to strike the gnoll.  The second bolt of magical energy slashes throught he air just to Kiera's right and defies gravity as it slides up the wall to pass over Ray and then down upon its target.  The gnoll looks caught off guard by the magical attack as if he had assumed himself sto be safe from an attack from Cassient.

Geeo's maul hurtle's high over his head and strikes the gnoll square on the front of its chest.  In what can be described only as an absolutely gorey death, the head of the maul forces a huge hole through the gnoll's body, pinning it to the wall.  As Geeo removes the end of his weapon, a very large hole in the gnoll's body is revealed.  A surprised look still exists on the gnoll's face, but the eyes clearly revela that all life force within his body is gone - as are most of his internal organs.  The dead body stand eerily as the gnoll's knees are locked and the wall is keeping it in an upright position. 

Geeo:
[Sblock]Needless to say, that was a nat 20 confirmed crit roll with excellent damage rolled on top of it.  Wow.[/Sblock]

Battlefield Map:
[Sblock]

```
|  |---
|       
|E3
| R|---
|12|
|GK|
|Y | (-120)
|  |
|  |
| C|
```
1,3=Deceased gnolls
2=Dying gnoll
[/Sblock]

After the combat stops and it becomes apparent that there are no other immediate threats - at least none that desire to make themselves known - the party can see that the tunnel straight ahead continues straight for as far as Eva's bulsey lantern goes.  The tunnel to the right goes straight for about 50 feet and then banks hard to the right once more.  The walls are all what appear to be naturally made rock.  There do not appear to be any significant hiding places in the visible area.

Kiera's spell does a considerable job healing Eva.

Eva, Kiera:
[Sblock]OOC: Eva gains 20 HP back.  A heal check by Kiera reveals that Eva is at 32/40 HP by my records.  As a side note, in my PbP games I always give a free heal check as a free action with each each successfully cast healing spell, Ferrix.  I find it helps game flow.  Of course, you have to make the check to get the info - but that will never be a problem for Kiera.[/Sblock]

Ray is able to make an attempt to stop the gnoll's death, and through the amazing and glorious power of Pelor the gnolls condition stabalizes in spite of Ray's lack of training in the art of healing people.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Ray kneels besides the gnoll.  "This one shall not die, at least by my hand."

He stands back up, and begins to tend to his own bleeding wounds.

OOC: 18-/34 HP


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ray kneels besides the gnoll.  "This one shall not die, at least by my hand."
> 
> He stands back up, and begins to tend to his own bleeding wounds.
> 
> OOC: 18-/34 HP




"Brother Ray, leaving an enemy behind us, while merciful to him, is not to us."


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 19, 2005)

Eva mouths a word of thanks to Kiera as she catches her breath. The heavy blows from the Gnoll have left Eva's ribs sore and still bruised, even with Kiera's healing prayers.

Still breathing with some difficulty, Eva bows her head and remembers to thank Pelor for His help against the Gnolls.

[sblock]
Eva is at 32 HP according to my count too.

And I think Eva will conveniently "forget" to pick up that spear. It's hard to think about good ways to use that thing because there's no good place to store a spear, even if I like the idea of carrying it around as a battle standard. It just made more sense as a lance, and on horseback...
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

"I am a bringer of light, not death.  We can leave him to our lord's mercy if you wish, and let Pelor deam what shall befall him after we are gone."

Ray tries to bind his wounds. (1d20+2=7) 

OOC: 17-/34 HP


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

"I'm not at all certain that would be a merciful act at all. If I was lying unconscious and bleeding here, at the mercy of my enemies, I would much sooner have them end my life cleanly than leave me for the scavengers. I don't like it any more than you do, but I believe we should finish this." He does not look at the gnoll as he speaks, but as he finishes he turns reluctantly to it and shifts his grip on his spear, showing willing to have the courage of his convictions if need be.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 19, 2005)

Geeo will look from one person to another, giving them all the evil eye. 

[sblock=NLF] detecting evil, i'm gonna assume the gnoll is and everyone else isnt.  if thats the case, geeo will calmly walk over and cou-de-grah the gnoll, saying this one is corrupt and eeds to be sent back to his lord, so that he may attone[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Ray nods to Cassient  "Perhaps you are right.  This is new teritory for me."

Ray Tries to bind his wounds. (1d20+2=20)  Success, Ray is no longer bleeding.

OOC: 17/34 HP


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Ray:
[Sblock]OOC: THanks for keeping up with the bleeding, Bront.  I was tallying it, but I don't think the other players were picking up on your subtle hints.[/Sblock]

As Ray tends his own wounds and Cassient grips his spear, Geeo quietly walks over the the gnoll and respectfuly puts it out of its misery and into death.  Compared to the last death at the hands of his maul, this death seems quite merciful - yet final.  As the maul lands on the gnoll's chest, the ribs inside his body can be heard to crack.  From the force of the blow, the gnoll's legs and head bounce up off the ground several inches, but they fall limply back onto the ground afterward.  A small pool of blood begins to soak through the gnoll's back hair and spread in a circle on the ground around the gnoll.  This circle stops growing quickly, however, as the death of the gnoll means its heart is no longer moving blood through its arteries and veins.

[Sblock]OOC: Rather than put words in his mouth for JonnyFive, I'll let Geeo speak for himself or let him answer to the players if need be regarding his action.[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Cassient turns hurriedly away from the grisly spectacle, but gives a respectful nod to Geeo. In truth he is more than a little thankful for his actions - he would have done the deed himself, but he did not relish the prospect.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2005)

Yavarin gives a shrug at the Geeo's smash and turns to the floor trying to determine which tunnel the gnolls came from and whether the tracks showed more could be around.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 19, 2005)

Eva averts her eyes from the wounded gnoll and its dead companions. Though she cares little for her enemies, she would rather not be reminded of her own mortality... and also of the gnolls' humanity, no matter how slight.

She dutifully picks up the greatsword that the gnoll was using. "This was carried by others who came through here... perhaps others like us who sought to bring Goodness to the blighted land of Quehalost. It is not right to leave this blade to the darkness." Then she endeavors to secure it on her back - simply to carry it, and with little care to whether or not she can draw it in battle since her goal is to dispose of the blade respectfully after exiting the cave.

Eva notices Geeo's look, and simply shrugs her shoulders (albeit with some degree of difficulty due to her bruised ribs). She bears no particular malice towards the Gnolls, especially since Eva considers them beyond Pelor's salvation. The Gnolls are simply obstacles to her goals, and she avoids any reminder or discussion of their merits as living things, tacticians, or anything more than the soul-less objects that she considers them to be.


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Brother Ray, looking rough and covered in his own blood, finishes pressing down on one of his wounds, which seems to not be gushing as it once was.  Seemly unbothered by this, he turns away from the bloody mess of a gnoll, and looks around the split in the tunnel.

"Which way do we procede from here?"


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Realising that perhaps nobody else is going to, Cassient sets about the rather unsavoury task of picking over the fallen for valuables and usable items. He doesn't much like the idea of looting the dead, but he's of the belief that if their slain enemies have anything of use then it would be sheer foolishness to leave it on their corpses. The group has a hard, difficult task ahead of them and they need all the advantages they can glean - even if they have to be picked from their enemies' corpses.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2005)

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin would know the tunnel that goes straight leads to the exit.  However, the tunel to the right is somewhat unknown to Yavarin.  Knowing what he knows about this tunnel, he would guess that the gnolls most likely came from the branch to the right.[/Sblock]

Cassient:
[Sblock]On the first gnoll that died Cassient finds 2 Rose Quartz.  On the other arcanist he finds 3 Sardonyx.  On the 3rd gnoll he finds 2 Violet Garnets.  In addition, the arcanist gnolls are in rather mundane chain shirts and the third gnoll is in leather - which has pretty much been ruined by Geeo's massive maul strike.[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Finishing his grim task Cassient stands and holds the gems out on an open palm. "I'm not looking to profit from this for my own sake, but for better or for worse  wealth is power. Power that I, at least, believe would be used for a better cause in our own hands than it would in most of those who might stumble across our slain enemies in a place like this. So please don't think me mercenary if I pocket these for now, and suggest that as soon as we get the chance we should sell them and split the proceeds."


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2005)

Cleaning his maul off, geeo looks to the others.  This one was corrupt. His Soul can be redemed by his own lord, hopefully.  looking to cassient, Geeo nodds  Yer no mercinary my friend, and what you say rings true.  Still let us move on, as lingering here will help up not at all


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2005)

"We must buy supplies in Quehalost. And gold and gems spend there as well as anywhere"  says Yavarin. "The tunnel ahead leads out but this side tunnel looks to have housed the gnolls. Shall investigate this side tunnel or press on perhaps leaving enemies behind us?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

"There is much good the money can do, even in this corupt land.  I will find it."

Brother Ray turns to Yavarin "How far do you supposed that side path goes?"

OOC: Gems are used as currently and have a fixed value for each type.  There's a list on the Enigmata reference thread.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 20, 2005)

Cassient nods to his companions, glad to find that they agree with his assessment. He is aware that his previous speech over the gems was probably unnecessary, and a little defensive and even pompous, but for a moment he was afraid that he would be accused of avarice. Relieved, he gives an easy grin and drops the gems into a pocket before turning to Yavarin. "Well I'd favour taking a look into this side tunnel. I don't fancy finding a party of gnolls at our backs, seeking revenge for their fallen. Better to take the fight to them now. Besides... truth be told I don't think we should be in a rush to arrive into the forest on the other side. From what Shorttooth said we'd be straight into the domain of this 'Mayhem'. I don't know about the rest of you, but I want to bring her down. Yet in all honesty, I don't know if we have the capability right now. It's clear that she's been _Awakening_ animals - and that's no petty magic. If she can do that, she can do a great deal more. If we face her now, I don't believe we'll triumph. But with whatever power the gnolls might be hoarding... it's possible. And to rid this tunnel of their menace would be a good deed in itself, no? If nothing else, it would leave us a safer route of retreat if we need to temporarily withdraw."

 OOC:
[sblock]Whoops! Thanks Bront, I'd forgotten that. Previous post edited to make sense.  [/sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 20, 2005)

"I agree with the magician... now that we've started the fight, we should end it. Those creatures will come for us. As for Mayhem... she is nothing, not with Pelor on our side. But she'll have to wait for now. I am certain those dogs will come for us again..." Her sword back in its sheath, Eva holds her wooden holy symbol gently in her mailed hand.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2005)

"I do not know Brother Ray, there is but one sure way to find out." answers Yavarin.

NF:
[sblock] Unless of course you want to add anything [/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 21, 2005)

I do believe that checking for other gnolls would be the safest route.  Shall we be off before they go looking for their companions and stummble upon us talking here?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2005)

"As do I Geeo. What say you Ray amd Kiera?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

[Sblock]OOC: You'll have to forgive me as we begin this game.  Without having an NPC in the party, sometimes it can feel like a while between DM posts.  If your characters want things like spot checks, listen checks, search checks, etc.... please ask for them.  If you ever want more detail about a certian room or hallway or intersection please just ask.  If you ever feel like the DM isn't posting enough, just let me know![/Sblock]

Looking at the intersection, it is pretty clear that this intersection is well traveled across all three of the paths away from the "T."  The path from which the party came and the path straight ahead look to be the most heavy traveled.  The side tunnel to the right does seem to show a significant amount of traffic as well.

As the party stands in the intersection, a slight blast of warm air blows through the tunnel, originating somewhere from within the side tunnel to the right.  The party can only see down the tunnel as far as Eva's lantern shines - and all that is revealed is a straight tunnel.  (Well, relatively straight considering tradition dictates that it is carved by an ancient stream)

Yavarin, Geeo:
[Sblock]Both Yavarin and Geeo do pick up on the fact that the tracks leading down the right side tunnel seem to be paw tracks and not boot tracks.[/Sblock]

Yavarin:
[Sblock]Yavarin picks up one a single track in which the heel is not visible anymore on.  The place where the heel should be has been walked over by what appears to be a gnoll print.  However, the front of the print is curious.  It appears to be of some small creature with almost birdlike feet - with significant claws at the end of each toe.  It is hard for Yavarin to tell, but it might also be a print like one might expect from a very small lizard.  Yavarin is unable to identify the print more solidly than this, and searching the area in a 20 foot circle around the print reveals no other similar print like it.  The print appears to be pointed towards the tunnel to the right.[/Sblock]


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 22, 2005)

Eva directs the beam of light from her bullseye lantern wherever her comrades ask, but she pays relatively little attention to scanning the darkness for evidence of the gnolls.

Talking to no one in particular, she says "I wonder what that dog meant about other people being here... who else has walked into these caves? I wonder what happened to them..."

She shifts her weight from one side to another with mild discomfort, trying to find a comfortable way to stand in spite of her bruises from the last fight.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

"We should examine the tunnel then, as you say." Brother Ray says.  "In these aspects, you have more experience, so I simply follow where you lead, and pray to Pelor to guide you well."  He indicates Yavarin


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2005)

"Then let us away. I think this time let us proceed together as a group to ensure all our safety and to provide light. Eva if you would keep the light on the floor ahead as we move please. There are some interesting tracks there and I am not sure yet what to make of them"  says Yavarin as he bends down to study the tracks as he heads down the side tunnel.

NF :[sblock] Ok, How big are the foot prints. I assume the heel is gone, but there are three toes in the front? How long are the claws? Does it look like the print came to land there and then flew off rather than walked? (ie a walking print would leave small 'tails' behind each toe as the toes were bend to provide traction during the movement forward, whereas a take off would leave deeper imprints in place as the bird crouched down to leap into the air with it's legs.) And if my Kn:Nature exceeds Yavarin's just say tough  I can handle that.    [/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

As the party begins to head down the tunnel to the right, the air grows still.  Again another blast of warm air quickly follows, breaking up the stillness of the air.  However, eventually the air draws still before the mountain exhales another breath of warmth.  This cycles continues on a fairly steady pattern.  By this point the party has walked 40' without a sign of a turn up ahead.  As the party continues along, they notice that Yavarin sees something along the ground.  The thing he appears to be looking at is almost exactly in the center or the tunnel floor between the rock walls.

Yavarin:
[Sblock]OOC: Sorry, when I said small in the previous post I  wasn't very clear.  How about something more specific, in Game mechanics terms: TINY.     So, the creature is tiny in size - leaving footprints about the size that one might expect for a raven - although the toes are a little thicker than what one might expect for a raven's foot.

IC: The impression is hard to determin on the dusty rock floor.  With the heel being covered over, there is no way to tell if the heel dragged or not.  The toes do not seem to have dragged on the ground.  Additionally, the fact that there is no other footprint within 20 feet of the first tiny print says something.  It appears that there were four toes, but there are some scratches around the print and it is hard to know for sure what might be a claww mark and what might be a scratch from the end of a spear of something.  Clearly there are between 3 and 5 toes.  [That's helpful, eh?   ]  Also, the ground is very hard, thus the depth of the print cannot accurately be determined.

About 30' from the original print another clawed print remnant can be found.  This print is identical, although it to is molested by paw prints and virtually no more information can be gleaned from it.  In both cases, the prints occurred almost dead center in the middle of the tunnel.[/Sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 22, 2005)

Cassient glances quizzically across at Yavarin, having established that he himself sees nothing remarkable. "Is something wrong?" he asks curiously.


----------



## engrishonly (Dec 22, 2005)

As before, Eva directs the beam of light from her lantern towards wherever her comrades ask (presumably, the spot on the ground).

She is not very interested in looking at the spot on the ground, and begins humming one of her favorite Hymns to Pelor. Her ear for music is not very good, however, and what she hums sounds nothing like the Hymn that she is trying to mimic.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2005)

"Nothing, at least not yet. Just a curiousity. Let us proceed onwards."

NF:[sblock] Yavarin will continue to watch the ground but will also keep an eye above for any birds, roosting, nesting or watching. Awakened animals and mostly likely sorcerers with familiars are the only ways I can see a bird being this far into a tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2005)

As the party continues to move forward, Yavarin seems to spot something to look at about every 30' or so.  Always the thing of note are directly in the middle of the tunnel.  Once the party has crept down the tunnel a quarter mile or so (~400 meters?) at what seems like a painstakingly slow pace due to the lack of light outside of Eva's bullseye lantern and the ability to really tell how fast the party is moving, the party begins to spot something in the tunnel.  It is hard to tell exactly what the something is, because it is right at the edge of Eva's light (the edge of the shadowey illumination, not the edge of the real illumination).  It is not an object or a creature - more like a lack of an object.  No matter how much light seems to head towards it, there is a simple blackness that refuses to give way.

There is a very stillness in the air.

Yavarin:[Sblock]Looking around for signs of life turns out to be a futile attempt.  Sure, there are spiders and grubs, silverfish and centipedes, milipeedes and even the occasionaly moth - but there is no sign of birdlife (or lizard life) for that matter.  There are no nests, slides, holes, burrows or other nesting places that are readily seen in what light Eva's lantern puts forth.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2005)

NF: [sblock] Blackness like a large cavern opening up so that the light does not illuminate the walls and gives the illusion of infinite? [/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 23, 2005)

Cassient peers curiously and suspiciously ahead at the area of darkness, trying to work out what might be causing it. If it's a natural phenomenon of some sort he stands little chance, but if it's a magical affect then it might well display tell-tale signs that would identify it to him.

OOC:
[sblock]Spellcraft check if applicable please.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2005)

Cassient:
[Sblock]Cassient doesn't get any feeling for the darkness up ahead.  Either its completely non-magical or esle it is magic that is so far beyond Cassien't ability that he cannot begin to comprehend it.[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 23, 2005)

Brother Ray lights up, and approaches a bit to see if the light of Pelor drives it back.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 23, 2005)

"Hold a moment, Brother Ray," calls Cassient, approaching him as he begins to move towards the darkness. He gives a brief Draconic incantation and touches two fingers to the monk's forehead, and as he does so arcane power momentarily suffuses him and leaves him protected from evil influences. "There. Best to be cautious, for the darkness ahead is not the product of any magic I can fathom. Go forward, but be wary. And remember, we're right behind you," he finishes with a warm, encouraging smile. 

 OOC:
[sblock]Casting Protection from Evil on Ray.[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2005)

As Ray begins to approach the blackness just slightly ahead of the party - once the blackness gets within his full radiance and not the shadowy illumination - it becomes quite clear that this blackness is not something tangible.  Instead, the reason that the blackness could not be penetrated is because the Ray now stands 20' from the edge of what appears to be a significant cliff.  The cliff, while only 10 feet wide, as high enough above the ground that neither Ray nor the party can see the ground.  

[Sblock]Although, to be fair, Ray is still 20' from the cliff and the party is just slightly behind them.  I didn't want to assume the party got close lit-up as they are.[/Sblock]

Even as close as Ray is and the rest of the party is to the edge of the cliff, the blackness does not leave.  Any light shone in the direction out over the cliff does nothing to illuminate the space.  Any light shone into the space above the cliff does nothing to reveal any ceiling that may or may not be above the cliff.  Either the walls opposite the cliff are a long ways off, or they are hidden by some kind of magic.  The same is true for the ceiling.  Of course, being day - the party can realize that there must be something up above preventing the light of day from entering this area.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 24, 2005)

"Hmmm..." Cassient bends down, picks up a pebble from the floor, and tosses it out into the blackness. He throws it out in front of him rather than just aiming to get it over the cliff edge, interested for now in working out how far away a far wall might be rather than how deep the chasm is.


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

"I don't like this, but I think we can leave this place behind us and move on.  Perhaps we will understand more once we get to the other side."  Brother Ray says.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2005)

Cassient's pebble makes no sound whatsoever.  It is clear that the far wall is well beyond the range of her toss.  Given the size of the pebble, it is most likely that the drop was far enough to swallow up the sound as well.


----------

